# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  ایجاد یک فرم در شیرپوینت

## irpersian20

سلام 

میخوام یک فرم ثبت اطلاعات در شیرپوینت ایجاد کنم. که کاربر اطلاعات خودش رو داخلش ثبت کنه 
بعد از ثبت اطلاعات این اطلاعات در دیتابیس ما ذخیره بشه 
سپس من که ادمین هستم.روی لینک تعین شده بروم و لیست ثبت نامی ها را ببینم 
امکان داره بفرمائید باید چی کار کنم؟ ممنون میشم

----------


## mona11

یه Custom list ایجاد کنید و از قسمت تنظیمات فیلدهایی که میخواین لیستتون داشته باشه رو add کنید.خیلی راحته...فقط باید امتحان کنید و بس

----------


## irpersian20

> یه Custom list ایجاد کنید و از قسمت تنظیمات فیلدهایی که میخواین لیستتون داشته باشه رو add کنید.خیلی راحته...فقط باید امتحان کنید و بس


 سلام و سپاس بابت راهنمایی 
من SharePoint سرور را نصب کردم.سپس رفتم در شیرپوینت Designer و آنجا یک subsite ایجاد کردم.حالا رفتم قسمت Custom list
بعد یک custom list ایجاد کردم و گزینه Edit  list colums را زدم.از اینجا فیلد ها را اضافه و کم کردم. یا تکست باکس ایجاد کردم یا colums آدرس و شهر را ایجاد کردم.
آیا مراحلم درسته؟
یک سوال مهم:
میخوام کاربران فرم رو پر کنند.اما از هر سیتسمی میخوام سایت رو باز کنم .یوزرنیم و پسورد میخواد بدون ادمین هم نمیره داخلش.
من سیتسم رو با یک سیتسم دیگه شبکه کردم. الان اون سیستم subsite من رو میبینه فقط ازش یوزرنیم و پسور میخواد.
میخوام یوزرنیم و پسورد رو بردارم.که برای عموم این سایت آزاد باشه و بتونن فرم پر کنن و ارسال کنن.
میشه راهنمایی بفرمائید؟

----------


## mona11

درسته مراحلتون...ولی نیازی نبود از داخل sharepoint designer این مراحل رو طی کنید.بیشتر سعی کنید از داخل سایتتون کاراتونو انجام بدید...
اما در مورد یوزر نیم و پسورد...
برای این کار باید قابلیت anonymous رو فعال کنید...اولا در سطح سایت...ثانیا در سطح لیستتون
پس:
1-site action
2-site setting
3-*Users and Permissions
4-**Advanced permissions*.
5- *Anonymous Access
 و در نهایت اون قسمت از سایت رو که میخواین بدون یوزرنیم و پسورد باز کنید رو باید انتخاب کنید...
حالا باید بریم به سمت تنظیمات لیستی که درست کردید و اون رو برای کاربرانی که یوزر نیم و پسورد ندارن،قابل ارائه کنیم.پس مراحل زیر رو دنبال میکنیم.
1-**List Settings
2-**Permissions and Management
3-* *Permissions for this list*
4-*Settings*
5-*Anonymous Access

نکته ی مهم:در حالت عادی setting رو مشاهده نمیکنید.چون لیستتون پرمیشن هاشو داره از سایت ارث بری میکنه.برای اینکه اون رو ببینید باید edit permission رو بزنید و سپس ok کرده تا ارث بری قطع شود.
*

----------


## mona11

قبل از همه اینا یادتون باشه،قابلیت anonymous access رو از داخل central administration برای این وب اپلکیشنی که ساختید رو فعال کنید.
به این صورت:
1- Central Administration
2-WebApp مورد نظر
3-Authentication Providers
4- Enable Anonymous Access
5-save

----------


## irpersian20

سلام ممنون از وقتی که می زارید  :قلب: 
من فقط این رو انجام دادم.



> قبل از همه اینا یادتون باشه،قابلیت anonymous access رو از داخل central  administration برای این وب اپلکیشنی که ساختید رو فعال کنید.
> به این صورت:
> 1- Central Administration
> 2-WebApp مورد نظر
> 3-Authentication Providers
> 4- Enable Anonymous Access
> 5-save


اون دو تا قسمت رو پیدا نکردم.متاسفانه  :افسرده: 



> * 4-**Advanced permissions*.


و



> * 1-**List Settings*

----------


## irpersian20

من یک سایت ساختم با یک صفحه aspx که داخلش فرم ثبت نام رو داخلش وارد کردم. add کردم یعنی.الان اون صفحه ثبت نام فرم رو میاره.
عذرمیخوام در مورد فرم ادمین چی کار کنم؟ این فرم هایی که کاربارن پر میکنن. تو صفحه ادمین ثبت شه. یعنی صفحه ادمین رو بزنیم لیست با مشخصات ثبت نامی ها بیان
چی کار باید کرد؟ ببخشید

----------


## mona11

دوست عزیز،درسته که شما یه صفحه aspx درست کردی،و داخلش فرم ثبت نام رو گذاشتید ولی این راهش نیست...باید اول یه کاستوم لیست درست کنید.همون طور که در بالا توضیح دادم.بعد باید این لیست رو ویرایش کنید.هر لیستی یه قسمتی داره به نام settings که میتونید کلیه تنظیماتتونو اونجا انجام بدید.همونجا یه جایی هست به نام viewers که میگه،آقا این لیستتو کیا اجازه دارن ببینن...کاری که شما باید بکنی اینه که بزاری کاربران عادی فرم ثبت نام رو ببینن ولی لینک خود لیست (که کل اطلاعات ثبت نامی کاربران رو نشون میده) رو کسی نبینه.یه کم کار کنید یاد میگیرید.عجله نکنید.

----------

